# Calculation of Irish and Foreign Pension Contributions



## Maharabeg (5 Jan 2012)

Ireland has a bilateral agreement with a number of countries, so if one has worked some years abroad and some years in Ireland there is a formula that is used to determine the pension one would receive in Ireland.  I calculated my pro-rata pension in Ireland will be about €92 per week.  I have worked 11 years in Ireland and 15 years in Canada.  My question is, am I entitled to receive a pension from Canada as well?


----------



## LDFerguson (5 Jan 2012)

That would be a matter for the Canadian system.  Have a look  - there's a contact address for international enquiries.


----------



## sophie 4 (6 Jan 2012)

Don't forget if you worked in Canada you would have most likely have paid into CPP. ( Canada Pension Plan) You are entitled to some money from this even if you paid small sums. I suggest you contact Services Canada and get a forecast.
This can be sent overseas to you anywhere regardless of length of Canadian residence.


----------



## buster mammy (12 Jan 2012)

would like to know if a person worked in the united states and payed into system ie taxes/social security can a person claim a small state pension from there


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2012)

Any use?

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW91/Pages/6Howarepaymentspaid.aspx


----------



## buster mammy (13 Jan 2012)

thanks clubman great help


----------



## Maharabeg (30 Jan 2012)

I jsut wasn't sure if it was possible to collect a pension from two countries.  I have paid into CPP and the PRSI as I have worked 15 years in Canada and 11 in Ireland. The bilateral agreement isn't worth much - the formula they use waters down the years and it works out better to apply for the two pensions separately.


----------



## sophie 4 (30 Jan 2012)

*Reciprocal Arrangements*

You may also be entitled to Canadian Old age Security for every full year spent over 18 in Canada and the reciprocal agreement may indeed be of benefit. Previously you would have had to spend 10 years there, before it was sent abroad.

If you spent 9 years full years in Canada  after 18 you now would receive 9/40 of the pension in Ireland. That's better than getting nil. 

For further info. try services canada which has the details.

The Irish are reducing retirement pensions by changing yearly averages to obtain  benefit and lets face it, there is still a possibility that Ireland may get worse!


----------



## Maharabeg (2 Feb 2012)

Yes, sophie4, the rules in Ireland are changing a lot and I am not sure many are aware of just how seriously this will affect their pension.  If one is retiring after 2020 the calculations are quite different and are based on 30 years of contributions rather than the yearly average. There is talk of moving the date forward as well to 2015.


----------

